# Positive thoughts for my Dad please.....



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello all

I haven't been on here much recently but know how strong all us FF ladies (and men) are as a whole, and I want to ask you to please send positive thoughts for my Dear Dad who suffered a mild stroke yesterday.

I am worried sick- he has other heart issues, had a big heart bypass op last Sept and, whilst he stays positive, I know how worried he is, his wife is, and me...

I cannot lose him - I really can't.  Please say prayers for him to get well again

Thank you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jennifer really hoping and  that your Dad makes a good recovery.

Thinking of you XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Jen 
Sending positve healing vibes to your Dad


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

for your Dad
Tiny x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

for you and               for your dad


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

​
Wishing your dad a speedy recovery hun


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Jennifer  

Sending you cyber   and lots of                         for your dad and a speedy recovery.

Louj


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jennifer hoping he makes a good recovery (my Dad had a pretty major one & recovered really well, took a year in a special rehabilitation ward but he did very well)


----------



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

for you 
                  for your dad. 
take care 
Tiggs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thinking of you Jennifer and sending lots of    for your dad.

Hang in there


B3ndy

xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Will keep him in my prayers. Hope he's on the mend very soon.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jen - Hows your Dad doing hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you all for your good wishes.  

I am soooooooooooo relieved to say that my Dad has already made a full recovery - what he had is called a T.I.A. which is a mini stroke - unfortunately he is already on warfarin and any drugs they would give him to help prevent another one, and he is awaiting an MRI scan which may tell us more.

Chances are we probably won't find out what caused it or if it will happen again.

Thankfully he is ok and thats what matters.

I was so so worried - I absolutely love my Dad to bits.

Thank you again xx xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so pleased to hear your dad has recovered, and that you may get some answers as th what caused this or why. And fingers crossed that he wont suffer anymore in the future.

Kay


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Really pleased that you have had some good news. I hope they can get to the bottom of it. 
xx


----------

